# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Εναλλακτική χρήση απευθείας φωτοβολταϊκών πάνελ

## Κυριακίδης

Πειραματισμοί και δοκιμές για απευθείας χρήση φ/β δίχως μπαταρίες , inverter , και σχετικά αποτελέσματα .
11.jpg
6 Χ 50W φ/β πάνελ 12V
22.jpg
Τεστ απευθείας πάνω σε τοστιέρα 700W . Τα 6 Χ πάνελ συνδεδεμένα σε σειρά (τάση ανοιχτού κυκλώματος 120V ) με φορτίο η τάση περίπου 50V . Το αποτέλεσμα μετά από 1 ώρα να επιτευχθούν 150C . 
33.jpg
Παραδόξως έκοψε και ο θερμοστάτης και το κάπως περίεργο τα λαμπάκια δουλεύουν και με dc?  :Confused1: 
44.jpg55.jpg
Και στην δοκιμή απευθείας μέσα σε γυάλινο βάζο περίπου 6-7 λίτρων , με αντίσταση πλυντηρίου 2000W , το αποτέλεσμα μετά από περίπου 1-2 ώρες 50c ζεστό νερό , διατηρείται στους 50C εξαιτίας της ανύπαρκτης μόνωσης .

Χρειάζονται τα inverter / μπαταρίες απαραίτητα ? (περιμένω επιθετικούς σχολιασμούς ) . :Tongue2:

----------


## chipakos-original

Τα inverter και οι μπαταρίες κάνουν αντίστοιχα σταθεροποίηση στην τάση και αυτονομία :Rolleyes: . Είναι κάτι σαν το σασμάν στο αυτοκίνητο. Μπορεί να υπάρχει η μηχανή στο αυτοκίνητο αλλά για να υπάρχει σταθερότητα στην οδήγηση χρειάζεται το σασμάν  :W00t: .

----------


## Papas00zas

> Παραδόξως έκοψε και ο θερμοστάτης και το κάπως περίεργο τα λαμπάκια δουλεύουν και με dc?


Πού είναι το περίεργο; Αφού οι αντιστάσεις δουλεύουν και στα 2 είδη ρευμάτων.Τα νέον λαμπάκια επίσης δουλεύουν ΚΑΙ με συνεχές.Απλά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ο θετικός πόλος δεν ανάβει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τα inverter και οι μπαταρίες κάνουν αντίστοιχα σταθεροποίηση στην τάση και αυτονομία.


Δεν λέω , απαραίτητη και η αυτονομία για το βράδυ . Αλλά πρέπει να δεχτούμε ότι η χρήση και της μπαταρίας γιατί όχι του inverter μετράνε επίσης χρονικές άσκοπες φθορές? που στην συνέχεια μεταφράζεται σε άσκοπο κόστος?

----------


## nyannaco

Η μπαταρία (και κατά συνέπεια και το Inverter) δεν χρειάζονται μόνο για τον ετεροχρονισμό, αλλά και για να είναι δυνατή η ικανοποίηση των αιχμών ζήτησης για μικρά χρονικά διαστήματα, με ισχύ που υπερβαίνει κατά πολύ τη μέγιστη ισχύ των Φ/Β ακόμη και υπό πλήρη ηλιοφάνεια. Λειτουργεί όπως η δεξαμενή νερού σε περιοχές με πολύ μιρκή πίεση, που τη γεμίζουμε πολύ αργά για πολλές ώρες, για να κάνουμε ένα ντους.
Στο κάτω-κάτω, γιατί να χρειάζεται μία ώρα για να γίνει ένα τοστ;
Πολύ δε περισσότερο, η μπαταρία και το Inverter είναι απολύτως απαραίτητα για μη θερμικές συσκευές, για μοτέρ (ψυγείο!) και ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές με μετασχηματιστή, όπου χρειαζόμαστε απαραίτητα εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Στο κάτω-κάτω, γιατί να χρειάζεται μία ώρα για να γίνει ένα τοστ;


Θα σου αφιερώσω την πατέντα με τον όρο να μην σβήνει η τοστιέρα ποτέ . Γιατί? χρειάζεται και να σβήνει? είναι τοστιέρα αυτοκαθαριζόμενη / αντιμικροβιακή . :Lol: 
Πρώτα από όλα με έπιασες από τον γιακά , γιατί με 300W πάνελ και 700W φορτίο δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε και γρήγορα αποτελέσματα , εξάλλου οι αντιστάσεις στην τοστιέρα αλλά και στον βραστήρα νερού είναι παντελώς ακατάλληλες , αλλά καλές για μερικά τεστ .
Αυτές οι αντιστάσεις φαντάζομαι στο εσωτερικό τους σύρμα δεν θα πυρακτώνονται καν , (αν και με βολεύει να μην πυρακτώνεται γιατί θα έχουν και μεγάλη διάρκεια ζωής ) .

Στο παρελθόν είχα inverter 3000W και μπαταρίες 400Ah με αυτά δούλευα εστίες 20cm, ευτυχώς διασώθηκε μόνο το inverter . Το πάθημα μάθημα , το να δώσει κανείς ερασιτέχνης λεφτά για 4000Ah ή 40000Ah μπαταρίες , ε τότε καλύτερα να τρώμε έξω με τα έτοιμα .

βεβαίως δεν μπορείς να τακτοποιήσεις τα πάντα σε κάλυψη (όπως ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές / ΤV / κτλ ) αλλά το νόημα που κυνηγάω να εντοπίσω είναι αν μπορούν να βρεθούν για βαριές συσκευές αυτές να μην έχουν εξάρτηση από μπαταρίες . Έτσι και μικρότερη διαστασιολόγηση κόστους θα γίνεται για αγορά μεγέθους inverter και μπαταρίας .

Αποθήκευση ενέργειας δεν είναι μόνο οι μπαταρίες , αποθήκευση μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και η λογική των θερμοσυσσωρευτών (τροφοδοσία το βράδυ με φθηνότερο ρεύμα και απόδοση την ημέρα ) , εδώ μπορείς τρόπος του λέγειν να χρησιμοποιήσεις το ανάποδο (τροφοδοσία την ημέρα και απόδοσης την νύχτα ) .

----------


## vasilimertzani

https://www.energymatters.com.au/ima...rp-NUS0E3E.pdf

κοιτα εδω τις καμπυλες (την πρωτη).Για να εχουν αριστηαποδοση πρεπει να κινειται στην κορυφη της καθε καμπυλης.
Σκεψου ποιος κανει αυτη την δουλεια στην δικη σου εγκατασταση.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βασίλη κάνε μια δική σου (διαφορετική κατανοητή) ανάλυση  για το #7 γιατί ούτε εγώ αλλά πιθανά και οι υπόλοιποι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι ακριβώς θέμα θέτεις .

----------


## NEOMELOS

Κάπου είχα ακούσει-διαβάσει ότι με τα φωτοβολταϊκά κάνεις ηλεκτρόλυση χωρίς ινβέρτερ και μπαταρίες και μετά αποθηκεύεις τα αέρια. Τώρα πως εκμεταλλεύεσαι αυτά τα αέρια;..... άγνωστο.

----------


## nyannaco

Πέτρο, λυπάμαι αν φάνηκε οτι σε έπιασα απο το γιακά, δεν ειχα τετοια προθεση... οι κίνδυνοι του γραπτού λόγου! Προθεση μου ηταν απλα ο αντίλογος για να συνεχιστεί η κουβέντα.
Και για να επανέλθουμε στην κουβέντα, λογικα ειναι ασύμφορη τη χρήση φ/Β οικιακής κλίμακας για μαγείρεμα, σαφώς προτιμότερο το υγραέριο οπου δεν υπαρχει ΔΕΗ. Οπως λες, η επένδυση σε τέτοιας χωρητικότητας μπαταριες, αλλα και αντίστοιχης επιφάνειας φ/Β και αντίστοιχης ισχυος inverter, δαγκώνει! Προσωπικα μονο για φωτισμό και φόρτιση τηλεφώνων, άντε και καμμια τηλεοραση θα το εβλεπα, ακομη και για το ψυγειο ισως ειναι προτιμότερη οικονομικά μια μικρη γεννήτρια...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Κάπου είχα ακούσει-διαβάσει ότι με τα φωτοβολταϊκά κάνεις ηλεκτρόλυση χωρίς ινβέρτερ και μπαταρίες και μετά αποθηκεύεις τα αέρια. Τώρα πως εκμεταλλεύεσαι αυτά τα αέρια;..... άγνωστο.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6o3aJaQFY0 απευθείας ... αλλά γιατί να παίζουμε με "πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες " τοποθετημένους κάτω από την καρέκλα μας . 
Αποθήκευση μπορεί να έχει πολλές έννοιες (εννοώ με την χρήση σκέτων φ/β) έστω βοηθητικού χαρακτήρα που κατά συνέπεια θα μειώσει και την ανάγκη υπερδιαστασιολογημένων inverter & μπαταριών που είναι αποδεδειγμένα κοστοβόροι.

Το νόημα είναι το εξής και ας πούμε ότι τις αντιστάσεις του 1ου ποστ τις χώνω σε πυρότουβλα με επικάλυψη μόνωσης . Τι θα έχουμε την νύκτα? (δεν είναι αποθήκευση αυτό?) πιο ασφαλές και σίγουρο ...ενώ με υδρογόνα ? 




> Πέτρο, λυπάμαι αν φάνηκε οτι σε έπιασα απο το γιακά, δεν ειχα τετοια προθεση... οι κίνδυνοι του γραπτού λόγου! Προθεση μου ηταν απλα ο αντίλογος για να συνεχιστεί η κουβέντα.


Τέτοια θέλω σκληρές κριτικές (πάνω στις σκληρές κριτικές γίνεται και η ανταπάντηση όπως π.χ. το ασύμφορο της χρήσης μπαταριών + inverter σε υπερδιστασιολογημένη πρόβλεψη ).




> ακομη και για το ψυγειο ισως ειναι προτιμότερη οικονομικά μια μικρη γεννήτρια...


το έχω μεγάλο άχτι αυτό που δεν έχω την σχετική πλήρη γνώση και βοήθεια για τα ψυγεία  αμμωνίας (που δουλεύουν με μια φλόγα/ από υγραέριο ) αυτή η "φλόγα " να αντικατασταθεί με απευθείας από φ/β με αντιστάσεις !!  Ψυγείο με 0 db επίπεδα θορύβου ! Ποιος κάθεται τώρα να ασχοληθεί.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Βασίλη κάνε μια δική σου (διαφορετική κατανοητή) ανάλυση  για το #7 γιατί ούτε εγώ αλλά πιθανά και οι υπόλοιποι δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι ακριβώς θέμα θέτεις .


Πετρο ενα πανελ εχει ονομαστικη ισχυ .Για να μπορεσεις να την εκμεταλευτεις αυτην την ισχυ πρεπει να το δουλεψεις με συγκεκριμενες συνθηκες.αυτες τις συνθηκες τις κανει ρυθμιστης φορτισης.Ειτε ο απλος-φτηνος που μπορει να εκμεταλευτει ενα μεγαλο μερος της ονομαστικης ισχυς  o pwm ή ο ακριβος mppt που φτανει μεχρι και 97% της ισχυς να εκμεταλευτει.Βαζωντας μια αντισταση(καταναλωτη) στο πανελ το μονο που θα κερδισεις ειναι να εκμεταλευτεις την ισχυ του μια δεδομενη στιγμη της ημερας και ολη η υπολοιπη να ειναι μιση .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πετρο ενα πανελ εχει ονομαστικη ισχυ .Για να μπορεσεις να την εκμεταλευτεις αυτην την ισχυ πρεπει να το δουλεψεις με συγκεκριμενες συνθηκες.αυτες τις συνθηκες τις κανει ρυθμιστης φορτισης.Ειτε ο απλος-φτηνος που μπορει να εκμεταλευτει ενα μεγαλο μερος της ονομαστικης ισχυς  o pwm ή ο ακριβος mppt που φτανει μεχρι και 97% της ισχυς να εκμεταλευτει.Βαζωντας μια αντισταση(καταναλωτη) στο πανελ το μονο που θα κερδισεις ειναι να εκμεταλευτεις την ισχυ του μια δεδομενη στιγμη της ημερας και ολη η υπολοιπη να ειναι μιση .


Αυτό Βασίλη μάλιστα το κατάλαβα , και διόρθωσε με αν είμαι λάθος , υπονοείς ότι στην απευθείας χρήση των φ/β και επειδή το φάσμα της ημέρας δεν είναι σταθερό (π.χ. νωρίς το πρωί ή το απόγευμα τα Χ6 πάνελ των 50W = 300W ) δεν θα είναι 300W αλλά ας πούμε 150W και το "χάνω " από εκεί , αυτό δεν θέλεις να πεις ?

Σωστά αλλά όταν λες περί ρυθμιστή pwn / mppt αυτομάτως συνδέεται και με χρήση μπαταρίας και που εδώ έχουμε απώλειες . Οι απώλειες αυτές προστίθενται και από οικονομικά ασύμφορες συνέπειες . 

Τώρα δεν θα ψάξουμε τόσο πολύ τι απώλειες έχουν οι απευθείας χρήση των φ/β (που σίγουρα έχουν ) αλλά το πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα όπως του 1ου ποστ δεν μπορείς να το θεωρήσεις έστω και με το μάτι ασήμαντο . 

Όταν λέμε 50W - 100W - 300W πάνελ , προσωπικά μου θυμίζει να έχει την απόδοση όπως όσο ένα κολλητήρι ηλεκτρονικού (που την θεωρούμε πολύ μικρή απόδοση ) αλλά όταν στο 1ο ποστ βλέπεις να λειτουργεί τοστιέρα στους 150C σε κάνει να λες .... (μπορείς να κάνεις τα στραβά μάτια για αυτές τις απώλειες που αναφέρεσαι παραπάνω , και να κοιτάξουμε λιγάκι σε πρακτικό επίπεδο ). Το θεωρητικό επίπεδο έφαγε πολλούς .

----------


## vasilimertzani

Κανένας δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει πόσες θα είναι οι απώλειες γιατί εξαρτάται από τα φορτία σου.θα είναι πάντως πολύ μεγαλύτερες από 30% .
Αυτά δεν είναι τα θεωρητικά αυτά είναι τα πρακτικά .θεωρητικά είναι γιατί κάποιος τα έχει κάνει πριν από εμάς.
Πάμε στο κομμάτι τώρα της απόδοσης.
Για να ολοκληρωθεί κατά ένα ποσοστό η έρευνα σου μέτρα με την τάση δικτύου ώστε όταν βγάλεις το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα να δεις τη ενέργεια έχασες.
Με 300w πάνελ θα έπαιρνες κοντά στις 2kwh την ημερα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Κανένας δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει πόσες θα είναι οι απώλειες γιατί εξαρτάται από τα φορτία σου.θα είναι πάντως πολύ μεγαλύτερες από 30% .
> Αυτά δεν είναι τα θεωρητικά αυτά είναι τα πρακτικά .θεωρητικά είναι γιατί κάποιος τα έχει κάνει πριν από εμάς.


Θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα να επιλέξεις ανάμεσα σε 2 ηλεκτρικά ποδήλατα , και που τα έχω κάνει πρόσμιξη μεταξύ θεωρητικού και πρακτικού .
1) Το 1ο ποδήλατο είναι φτιαγμένο με την θεωρητική φιλοσοφία (πάνελ που φορτίζουν με αυτά την μπαταρία του ) και κάνεις 5 - 10 βόλτες , μετά από κάποια χιλιόμετρα διαπιστώνεις ότι εκεί που θεωρούσες το ποδήλατο οικονομικό (λόγω πάνελ και δωρεάν ενέργειας ) καταλήγεις ότι οι μπαταρίες σου έγιναν από τετράγωνες σε στρόγγυλες , και για να συνεχίσεις τις "οικονομικές" βόλτες  απαιτούνται εκ νέου αλλαγή μπαταριών (περίπου 250 ευρώ για διαδρομή 4000 χιλιομέτρων σε 1 με 3 χρόνια ) .
2) Το 2ο ποδήλατο είναι φτιαγμένο με την πρακτική φιλοσοφία , (σκέτα πάνελ χωρίς μπαταρία ) απευθείας κίνηση εφ όρου ζωής των πάνελ (μη αυτόνομα). 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPt2Qcf4Ds8&t=212s

Τι επιλέγεις τελικά ? το θεωρητικό ? ή το πρακτικό? ( το θεωρητικό έχει κάποια παραπάνω πλεονεκτήματα στην κίνηση εκτός ηλιοφάνειας , αλλά το κόστος τρέχει και καραδοκεί στις μπαταρίες ) . Δεν είναι συγκρίσιμα το ίδιο οι επιλογές για το συμφερότερο ποικίλουν από τις απαιτήσεις του καθενός .

----------


## vasilimertzani

Το πρακτικό και θεωρητικό μέρος που είναι;
Ανάλογο παράδειγμα ένα ηλεκτρικό αυτοκίνητο με μπαταρίες και δυο φωτοβολταϊκά πάνελ στην οροφή.
Χωρίς μπαταρίες θα γλυτωσει 6-7 10.000 αλλά για να τσουλαει πρέπει ο ήλιος να πλησιάσει την γη κατά κάμποσα μύρια χλμ.
Αν μιλάμε για αυτόνομο σύστημα θέλει μπαταρίες απαραίτητα.αν μιλάμε για διασυνδεμενο τότε μπορούμε να επιτύχουμε την μέγιστη απόδοση με την διασύνδεση.αν μιλάμε για το θέμα προ ημερών αν συμφέρει φωτοβολταϊκο η θερμικό πάνελ με τα λεφτά που έδωσες για να ψήνεις ένα τοστ κάνουν μπάνιο 4 άτομα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αν μιλάμε για το θέμα προ ημερών αν συμφέρει φωτοβολταϊκο η θερμικό πάνελ με τα λεφτά που έδωσες για να ψήνεις ένα τοστ κάνουν μπάνιο 4 άτομα.


Συγχώρα με για την καθυστέρηση αλλά μόλις έρχομαι σκασμένος από φαγοπότι ενός ολόκληρου κοτόπουλου ηλιοψημένου .
11.jpg22.jpg33.jpg44.jpg
Πρόκειται για αρτοπαρασκευαστή παλιό χαλασμένο ....  πάντως ψωμί δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω μιας που σήμερα έχουμε συννεφιασμένη Κυριακή.  :Lol: 
(επιτεύχθηκαν 145C σε 25 λεπτά .... με καλύτερη μόνωση και στο καπάκι παίζει να φτάσει στους 200C ).
Όποιος μου χαρίσει μπαταρίες και inverter θα του δαγκώσω το αφτί . Δέχομαι μόνο πρόσθετα πάνελ και χαλασμένες συσκευές, κατά προτίμηση τις συσκευές chef-o-matic. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=-s5v0XSmYj4

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και μια μικρή βοήθεια κατασκευής για φουρνάκι μαγειρικής με λιτά έξοδα . (Που ξέρεις μπορεί να τα χρειαστούν κάποιοι .)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MNwqwmrWgQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5_ugaDvHAE
Το τέλος των μπαταριών και ινβέρτερ όπου ναναι έρχεται . :Tongue2:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έφτασαν ενισχύσεις με επιπλέον 6Χ50W πάνελ , και τώρα η ηλιακή ισχύς μου βρίσκεται στα 600W ονομαστική ισχύς .
11.jpg
Προς το παρόν τα στήσαμε στο δάπεδο μέχρι να δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνουμε .
Το θύμα για δοκιμές αυτήν την φορά είναι ένα φουρνάκι με εσωτερικές διαστάσεις φούρνου 40cm πλάτος Χ 30cm βάθος Χ 23 cm ύψος ωφέλιμου χώρου θαλάμου.
12.jpg
Από κατασκευής το συγκεκριμένο φουρνάκι αναφέρει 3100W ισχύ κτλ . Μου φάνηκε στενάχωρο αυτό διότι λέω , τι να κάνω εγώ τώρα με τα 600W πάνελ μπροστά στα 3100W που απαιτούνται ..... 
Αν δεν δοκιμάσεις δεν θα μάθεις ποτέ .
Είπα να το δοκιμάσω ως έχει με την μόνη μετατροπή να χωρίσω τις αντιστάσεις φούρνου (άνω και κάτω αντίσταση ) και στην κάθε αντίσταση να υποστηρίζεται από τα 6 πάνελ . Και στην άλλη αντίσταση από τα άλλα 6 πάνελ .

Η κουζίνα έχει μόνωση υαλοβάμβακα 2cm και διπλά τζάμια στην πόρτα έμπροσθεν . Είπα να το δοκιμάσω ως έχει χωρίς να κάνω καμιά άλλη μετατροπή με έξτρα μονώσεις κτλ αλλά ούτε και να κλείσω την τεράστια τρύπα που έχει πίσω για την έξοδο των ατμών.
13.jpg15.jpg

Η θερμοκρασία έφτασε στους 120c . Και από ότι φαίνεται από το προφίλ πίνακα της κουζίνας , είναι θερμοκρασία για ψήσιμο γλυκών.
14.jpg
Παραγουρουνότριχα για 5 βαθμούς με αδίκησε το αποτέλεσμα !!. 
Ας είναι , έχω ακούσει ότι τα πάντα ψήνονται και στους 90c απλά απαιτούν περισσότερες ώρες . Στο κάτω κάτω όχι ότι δεν παλεύεται με καλύτερες μονώσεις .
Το κακό με την κουζίνα αυτή είναι ότι ενώ καταφέρνει να μου δώσει 120C , και παρόλο τις εργοστασιακές μονώσεις , έχει πολλές εξωτερικές θερμοκρασιακές απώλειες αφού αν σταθείς πάνω από το φουρνάκι νομίζεις ότι βρίσκεσαι πάνω από μια ξυλόσομπα !.

Δοκιμάστηκε και στην τοστιέρα (με μοίρασμα των 2 αντιστάσεων ) στα 6Χ6 πάνελ και το αποτέλεσμα να φτάσει στους 160C από 1 ώρα που έκανε πριν , σε 23 λεπτά μετά την ενίσχυση . Η τοστιέρα μπορεί να αποδώσει περισσότερους βαθμούς αλλά τερματίζει στους 160C από τον θερμοστάτη του στην μία από τις 2 αντιστάσεις . 
17.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

16.jpg
Επόμενα βήματα να ξεσκίσω και μια κανονική κουζίνα τριφασική !!!

----------


## mikemtb73

Αγαπητέ Κυριακίδη,  Πόσο στοίχισαν τα 6 πάνελ των 50 w peak? 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

64 Ε έκαστο , γενικά πάει λίγο πάνω από ευρώ ανά Watt . Αλλά από εκεί και ύστερα ο διευθύνοντας γενικός διοικητής της Δεη θα τρέμει να σου χρωστάει Kwh εφ όρου ζωής των πάνελ .
Φέρτε μπαλαντέζες κατά δω να σας δώσω ρεύμα από τα πάνελ , αλλά μόνο για ώρες που είμαι χορτάτος . :Lol: 

Σημείωση : Τα 6 αρχικά πάνελ τα θεωρώ υπεραρκετά για να καταφέρεις πολλά εφόσον πας και με την απαραίτητη τέχνη τελειοποίησης μονώσεων .
Ο Λόγος των επιπλέον 6 πάνελ ήταν για προσωπικούς λόγους περιέργειας (για δοκιμές ως έχουν οι συσκευές χωρίς μονώσεις και με λειτουργία των δικών τους αντιστάσεων χωρίς να αγοράζεις άλλες ) , γιατί τα κύρια ερωτηματικά μου και πειράματα θα βασιστούν στα δύσκολα του χειμώνα και εκεί ακριβώς θα μου χρειαστούν τα επιπλέον 6 πάνελ .

----------


## Panoss

Καλή σου μέρα Πέτρο!
Για πες, ποια τα συμπεράσματά σου από τα πειράματα με την απευθείας χρήση φωτοβολταϊκών πάνελ;
Αξίζει, έχει νόημα, ή αναγκαστικά πάμε στις κλασικές λύσεις (μπαταρίες, ινβέρτερ κλπ);
(απ' ότι κατάλαβα, το β', ε; )

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καλή σου μέρα Πέτρο!
> Για πες, ποια τα συμπεράσματά σου από τα πειράματα με την απευθείας χρήση φωτοβολταϊκών πάνελ;
> Αξίζει, έχει νόημα, ή αναγκαστικά πάμε στις κλασικές λύσεις (μπαταρίες, ινβέρτερ κλπ);


Προς το παρόν με έπιασες στα πράσα με ένα σίδερο ηλεκτρικό σιδερώματος στο χέρι , να σιδερώνω κάτι πανιά για δοκιμές ! , αφού πρώτα ήπια έναν αξέχαστο καφέ που έβρασε στο μικρό μπρίκι του παραπάνω φούρνου , καλύτερος καφές και από την χόβολη.




> Αξίζει, έχει νόημα, ή αναγκαστικά πάμε στις κλασικές λύσεις (μπαταρίες, ινβέρτερ κλπ);


Δεν θα γίνω κακός απέναντι στο άριστο των παραπάνω μέσων . Αλλά κατείχα και εγώ από αυτά τα μέσα και βαρέθηκα να πληρώνω μπαταρίες .

Μπορείς να το πάρεις και λίγο διαφορετικά , γιατί να δουλεύει μια συσκευή π.χ. 3000W (*και την ημέρα* ) που αυτό σημαίνει ότι η μπαταρία θα παραδώσει πνεύμα σε χρόνο λειτουργίας προσθέτοντας εννοείται και τις ημέρες που θα δουλεύει (αντί μόνο της νύκτας) .

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να το σκεφτεί και "υβριδικά" (δηλ στην διάρκεια της ημέρας , από μπαταρία να βοηθά την τροφοδοσία από τα πάνελ ) έτσι ώστε και να μην ταλαιπωρείται άλλο τόσο η μπαταρία από το να τροφοδοτείς μια συσκευή αποκλειστικά και μόνο από την μπαταρία , που αυτό συνεπάγεται σκότωμα της μπαταρίας . Ή να γίνεται μικρή διαστασιολόγηση μπαταριών , αντί να μιλάμε για μπαταρίες ντουλάπες πολλών χιλιάδων ευρώ.

----------


## angel_grig

Θα μπορούσες να αλλάξεις τις αντιστάσεις με σχεδιασμένες για 120 βόλτ και να έχεις έτσι καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Θα μπορούσες να αλλάξεις τις αντιστάσεις με σχεδιασμένες για 120 βόλτ και να έχεις έτσι καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα


Αυτό το έχω σε απορία, (δεν γνωρίζω ακόμη)  για να μπορούσα να συγκρίνω την απόδοση της σχεδιασμένης αντίστασης που λες με της κοινής .
Όσο αφορά τις αντιστάσεις θα ήθελα να σημειώσω τα εξής .

Π.χ. στον βραστήρα νερού (γυάλα που δοκίμασα με αντιστάσεις πλυντηρίου ρούχων ) , ή που δοκίμασα σε θερμάστρα (σόμπα) με λάμπες χαλαζία , ή που δοκίμασα όποιες άλλες αντιστάσεις από διάφορες συσκευές .

Θα πρέπει να δώσουμε σημασία στο αν π.χ. τα πάνελ συνδεδεμένα σε σειρά μας δίνουν 120V (ανοικτό κύκλωμα).
Βάζοντας την αντίσταση θα μετρήσεις μια τάση (υπό φορτίο) , αυτή η τάση υπό φορτίο θα σου δείξει π.χ. σε μία αντίσταση 30 - 40 - 50 V ανάλογα την αντίσταση .
Εγώ απλά προτιμώ την αντίσταση που θα μου δώσει και περισσότερη τάση υπό φορτίο . Δηλαδή η αντίσταση που θα μου δείξει 50V , έναντι άλλης αντίστασης που θα μου δείξει 30V , θα προτιμήσω για καλύτερη την 1ή με τα 50V .

Άρα πολύ πιθανόν σε αυτό που λες να έχεις και δίκιο .

Όμως και οι κοινές αντιστάσεις δεν είναι εντελώς άχρηστες (δεν είμαι γνώστης σε αυτό περί αντιστάσεων ) αλλά πιστεύω αυτή η αντίσταση που σχεδιάστηκε για 120V θα πυρακτώνεται οριακά το σύρμα τους (κοκκινίζει) και ίσως καταστραφεί νωρίτερα , ενώ οι κοινές λόγω και μεγαλύτερης ισχύος της αντίστασης σε σχέση με την ισχύ τροφοδοσίας από τα πάνελ , στις κοινές αντιστάσεις το σύρμα δεν πυρακτώνεται (αυτό το επιβεβαίωσα από τις λάμπες χαλαζία ) . Και άρα θα αντέξουν εις μακρόν ζωής . 

Η απορία μένει αν με αυτό που κάνω καταδικάζω την απόδοση με το να βάζω και κοινές αντιστάσεις (γιατί πιστεύω ότι η απόδοση θα είναι και πάλι η ίδια σύμφωνα με την απόδοση των πάνελ .... κάτι σαν ροοστάτη κτλ , δηλαδή στην ουσία δεν χάνω κάτι σε απόδοση ). Ίσως να χάνω σε ταχύτητα απόδοσης αλλά όχι κάτι "καταστροφικό " ως προς την απόδοση. * Μπορεί να είμαι και λάθος .*

Κοιτάξτε εκεί που κόλλησα τελευταία είναι ότι για την περίπτωση μας , σπουδαιότερο ρόλο θα παίξει η τέχνη της μόνωσης 
Σε απλές κουζίνες που λειτουργούν με Δεη , μου κάνει εντύπωση η αδιαφορία των κατασκευαστών με αρπακόλα μονώσεις όταν βλέπεις την κουζίνα ολόκληρη να ζεματάει εξωτερικά (μεγάλες θερμικές απώλειες εξωτερικές ) , στα τέτοια τους η Δεη για το πόσο παραπάνω ρεύμα θα κάψεις από αυτές τις απώλειες , στα τέτοια τους και από τους κατασκευαστές στο θέμα μονώσεων (σάμπως αυτοί θα πληρώσουν την διαφορά των απωλειών?) .

Στην περίπτωση μας αυτό πρέπει να αλλάξει , ειδικά σε αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν ινβερτερ και μπαταρίες γιατί είναι ντροπή να αδιαφορείς κιόλας για τις μπαταρίες που "πονάνε" και μετά βίας τα καταφέρνουν . Το θεωρείται έστω "ηθικά" σωστό να ξεσκίζονται οι μπαταρίες από αυτές τις θερμικές απώλειες ? . Άρα 1ος στόχος η καλύτερη μόνωση για το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βλέπουμε από 4 λεπτό και μετά σχετικά με καλές μονώσεις 



http://gr.rodamientorodillo.com/vacu...anels-vip.html
Πόσο πάει το "μαλλί " άραγε?

----------

Papas00zas (18-07-18)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Για την μονωση μεγαλο θεμα που χωραει συζητηση.Αν και αμφιβαλλω γιατι πλεον στους εντοιχιζομενους φουρνους που ειναι γυρω σε ξυλινο κουτι ειναι αρκετα καλα μονωμενοι.
Για τις αντιστασεις ,η αποδοση τους ειναι 1:1.Οποτε δεν υπαρχει καλυτερη ή χειροτερη.Επισης αναφορικα για την ταση,ισχυει ο νομος του ωμ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αν και αμφιβαλλω γιατι πλεον στους εντοιχιζομενους φουρνους που ειναι γυρω σε ξυλινο κουτι ειναι αρκετα καλα μονωμενοι.


Άποψη μου είναι ότι και αυτές είναι μια από τα ίδια με τις άλλες κουζίνες , επειδή έχουν βάλει την νέα μόδα με εξωτερικούς ανεμιστήρες για να ψύχουν εξωτερικά τον χώρο για προστασία υπερθέρμανσης .
Να μην πω ότι τις έχουν κάνει ακόμη χειρότερες από απόψεως κατανάλωσης?
Από ότι έχω καταλάβει , έχουν κάνει τους φούρνους ακόμη πιο ισχυρούς με ισχυρότερες αντιστάσεις (για να δείξουν προς τα έξω στο καταναλωτικό κοινό πόσο "γρήγορες" είναι σε απόδοση ) . Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο τόσο λάθος , γιατί έτσι πολλαπλασιάζεις τις θερμικές απώλειες έστω και με προσθήκη εξωτερικών ανεμιστήρων.




> Για τις αντιστασεις ,η αποδοση τους ειναι 1:1.Οποτε δεν υπαρχει καλυτερη ή χειροτερη.


Θα συμφωνήσω ότι έτσι πρέπει να είναι . Αν κάποιος την πατήσει , θα την πατήσει αν δεν έχει αντιληφθεί ότι η "κοινή" αντίσταση που χρησιμοποιεί δεν είναι ικανή να ξεπεράσει κάποια θερμοκρασιακά όρια . (σύμφωνα με το παράδειγμα που είπα παραπάνω για τις αντιστάσεις που το σύρμα τους 1) πυρακτώνεται ή 2) όχι ..... που στην περίπτωση 2) μπορεί να πέσει στην παγίδα ότι δήθεν η αντίσταση του δεν "ανεβάζει " άλλο ή περισσότερο θερμοκρασία , ακριβώς επειδή δεν πυρακτώνεται .... αρκεί αυτή να μην έχει ξεπεράσει τα κατώτερα όρια των θερμοκρασιών που μας ενδιαφέρει να πετύχουμε .
Ή αλλιώς για να το καταλάβουμε καλύτερα , αυτή η κοινή αντίσταση (που δεν πυρακτώνεται ) μπορεί να μην είναι ικανή να διορθώνει τις τρέχουσες θερμοκρασιακές εξωτερικές απώλειες της κουζίνας .

Εδώ δροσούλα με χύμα απευθείας ρεύμα μην το παραλείψουμε και αυτό.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0GtBT3DPkk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σημείωση : Τα όσα έγραψα στο μήνυμα #18 να αγνοηθούν (περί κατασκευής αυτοσχέδιου φούρνου με πορομπετόν ytong ) .

 Το δοκίμασα και δεν είδα καλύτερη απόδοση από απόψεως μόνωσης , ναι μεν δεν φαίνονται κατά την λειτουργία να έχει σοβαρές απώλειες με τα πορομπετόν , αλλά οι θερμοκρασίες κυμάνθηκαν στα ίδια επίπεδα με το να άφηνα τα δικά του εργοστασιακά μεταλλικά καπάκια ως έχουν . 

Συγκεκριμένα έβγαλα τα εξωτερικά μεταλλικά καπάκια , και πήρα μόνο τον φούρνο μαζί με την μόνωση του υαλοβάμβακα και όλο αυτό το τοποθέτησα με αντικατάσταση του πορομπετόν αντί για τα μεταλλικά καπάκια . Δυστυχώς τα αποτελέσματα ήταν ίδια με το να είχε τα μεταλλικά καπάκια .

----------


## vasilimertzani

Σκεφτομουν τα πειραματα σου.Κανε μια δοκιμη με ρυθμιστη φορτισης MPPT αν εχεις .Δεν βρισκω τον λογο να μην μπορει να λειτουργησει χωρις inverter.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν έχω τέτοιο ρυθμιστή.  Έστω και συμφωνούμε ότι λειτουργεί , τι παραπάνω θα κερδίσω σε απόδοση ? (δηλαδή μόνο επιπλέον έξοδα για αγορά ρυθμιστή?). Το γινόμενο ισχύος δεν θα είναι το ίδιο? 
Δηλαδή όλο αυτό για ένα 16% επιπλέον όπως αναφέρει και το κείμενο παρακάτω?
https://www.eshops.gr/battery-charge...t-charger.html
Αν είχα 1000W πάνελ θα έψηνε τώρα πέτρες , το θέμα είναι με τα 300W να το καταφέρουμε αλλιώς είναι αποτρεπτικό σε κόστος.

----------


## vasilimertzani

16% είναι σε σχέση με τον pwm.σε σχέση με απευθείας σύνδεση πιστεύω πολύ παραπανω.ποσο παραπάνω εξαρτάται από τα φορτία σου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βασίλη για να καταλάβεις πόσο αδιάφορο με αφήνει αυτό το 16% που αναφέρεσαι . Θα σου δώσω σημερινά ντοκουμέντα από δοκιμές .
Το λοιπόν στην κατασκευή #30 (περί ytong που δεν είχε αποτελέσματα ) και προτού βγάλω και πάλι τα τοιχώματα ytong , με έπιασε λόξα να το αφήσω ως έχει , και να ξαπλώσω όλη την συσκευή με την πόρτα με τα διπλά τζάμια να γίνεται πάτωμα , και η περιοχή εξόδου του ατμού να γίνεται ταβάνι . 
Χρησιμοποιώ επίτηδες τα 6 πάνελ Χ 50W = 300W τα διαιρώ ανά 3 πάνελ και κάθε τριάδα τροφοδοτεί την κάθε μία από τις 2 αντιστάσεις .
Το αποτέλεσμα δεν θα το πίστευε κανένας , έδωσε *πάλι 110C* (σχεδόν ίδια θερμοκρασία με τους 120C που έδωσε με τα 12 πάνελ των 600W). 

Δηλαδή το συμπέρασμα που βγαίνει είναι ότι η πόρτα με τα διπλά τζάμια (όταν είναι μπροστά ) έχει απώλειες που με τα δικά μου "στραβά κουτσά μαθηματικά"  μεταφράζονται σε απώλειες 250W των επί συνόλου των 12 πάνελ . Δηλαδή η μη καλή μόνωση από πλευράς πόρτας μου "έφαγε" περίπου 45% ισχύος τζάμπα .

Το πείραμα ξεκίνησε στης 11 το πρωί συνδέοντας τα 6 μόνο πάνελ διά 3 σε κάθε αντίσταση , η πόρτα του φούρνου βρέθηκε στο πάτωμα , επιτεύχθηκαν με δυσκολία 110C , έριξα έναν υπνάκο , και κατά τις 3-4 η ώρα βρήκα τα 3 πάνελ από τα 6 να βρίσκονται υπό σκιάν , η θερμοκρασία διατηρείται στους 110C με στήριξη των 3 πάνελ μόνο !!!!!

Εδώ φαίνεται ότι αργεί αρχικά να ανεβάσει θερμοκρασία μέχρι να γεμίσουν τα τοιχώματα , από εκεί και ύστερα αρκούν και τα μισά πάνελ (3Χ50W =150W) . Θα μιλήσουμε τώρα για εκείνο το 16%? 

Συμπερασματικά ..... το φουρνάκι πρέπει να έχει κατασκευή με την πόρτα κάτω (κάτι από εξωγήινη τεχνολογία και δεν συμμαζεύεται , το πως θα βάλεις τα αναλώσιμα προς ψήσιμο εισάγοντας τα από κάτω του φούρνου αλλού παπά ευαγγέλιο ) !!! :hahahha:

----------


## Panoss

> Βασίλη για να καταλάβεις πόσο αδιάφορο με αφήνει αυτό το 16% που αναφέρεσαι .


Πέτρο, δεν είναι μόνο 16%:



> 16% είναι σε σχέση με τον pwm.σε σχέση με  απευθείας σύνδεση πιστεύω πολύ παραπανω.ποσο παραπάνω εξαρτάται από τα  φορτία σου.


Αν χρησιμοποιούσες pwm και μετά πρόσθετες ρυθμιστή φόρτισης MPPT θα έβλεπες διαφορά απόδοσης +16%.
Εσύ όμως δεν χρησιμοποιείς pwm, οπότε αν προσθέσεις ρυθμιστή φόρτισης MPPT θα βλέπεις διαφορά απόδοσης πάνω από +16%.

----------


## vasilimertzani

πειραματα χωρις οργανα πιστευω ειναι ανευ ουσιας.
Παναγιωτη αυτο ελεγα.Ποσο παραπανω εξαρταται απο την περιοχη την ηλιοφανεια,το φορτιο,το πανελ κ.α.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πέτρο, δεν είναι μόνο 16%:
> 
> 
> Αν χρησιμοποιούσες pwm και μετά πρόσθετες ρυθμιστή φόρτισης MPPT θα έβλεπες διαφορά απόδοσης +16%.
> Εσύ όμως δεν χρησιμοποιείς pwm, οπότε αν προσθέσεις ρυθμιστή φόρτισης MPPT θα βλέπεις διαφορά απόδοσης πάνω από +16%.





> Ένας συμβατικός ρυθμιστής φόρτισης τύπου PWM διανέμει  την παραγόμενη ενέργεια του φωτοβολταϊκού πλαισίου προς τις μπαταρίες περίπου κατά το 80% ενώ η υπολειπόμενη ενέργεια της τάξεως του 20% περίπου χάνεται επειδή οι απλοί ρυθμιστές φόρτισης PWM δεν κάνουν ανίχνευση* του μέγιστου σημείου ισχύος του φωτοβολταϊκού πλαισίου.*


Τα κόκκινα υπογραμμισμένα δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση μπορεί να έχουν με την απευθείας τροφοδοσία του πάνελ πάνω στην αντίσταση , αντίθετα αυτό το καταλαβαίνω αν δεχθούμε ελέγχους παρουσία και της μπαταρίας . Και εδώ ξεφεύγουμε θέματος εξαιτίας κόστους μπαταρίας .
Το βρίσκω ανούσιο διότι με την απευθείας τροφοδοσία του πάνελ στην αντίσταση , η 2η θα δεχτεί το φουλ που μπορεί να δώσει το πάνελ . Δεν βλέπω σε τι θα διορθώσει παραπάνω ένας ρυθμιστής μη παρουσίας της μπαταρίας .



> πειραματα χωρις οργανα πιστευω ειναι ανευ ουσιας.


Το μόνο όργανο που χρησιμοποίησα στην τοστιέρα για επαλήθευση πειράματος ήταν μια ροδο κοκκινισμένη ξεροψημένη φτερούγα κοτόπουλου , λες να μην μετράω σωστά? Το τι κάνουν οι εξπέρ των εργαστηρίων με τα όργανα τους δεν με απασχολεί .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Θα μπορούσες να αλλάξεις τις αντιστάσεις με σχεδιασμένες για 120 βόλτ και να έχεις έτσι καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα


Νομίζω σχετικά με προηγούμενη συζήτηση περί μηνυμάτων #25 & #26 . Είμαι σε θέση να σου αναφέρω ότι αυτό μπορείς να το πετύχεις με την ίδια αντίσταση όπως περιγράφω στο #26 . (στο #26 αναφέρω π.χ. για μια πτώση τάσης στα 50V από τάση ανοικτού κυκλώματος στα πάνελ των 120V και από χρήσης 6Χ50W πάνελ ).
Σε δοκιμή με 6Χ80W πάνελ αυτήν την φορά , πάνω στην ίδια αντίσταση , είχαμε πτώση τάσης στα 109 V από τα 120V . (επειδή τα 80άρια πάνελ ναι μεν έχουν την ίδια τάση με τα 50 άρια , αλλά τα 80 άρια έχουν και πιο μεγάλη ισχύ ). 
Οπότε από αυτήν την άποψη δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ψάχνουμε για "κατάλληλη " αντίσταση , αλλά το ανάποδο , δηλαδή για την κατάλληλη ισχύ για την συγκεκριμένη αντίσταση .

----------


## mikemtb73

Ενδιαφέρουσες οι δοκιμές σου φίλε, απλά δεν έχουμε όλοι τζαμπε φωτοβολταικα πάνελ να παίξουμε και εμείς 
Γιατί αν τα αγόραζες σίγουρα θα ήταν πολύ διαφορετικά τα πράγματα! 


Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ενδιαφέρουσες οι δοκιμές σου φίλε, απλά δεν έχουμε όλοι τζαμπε φωτοβολταικα πάνελ να παίξουμε και εμείς 
> Γιατί αν τα αγόραζες σίγουρα θα ήταν πολύ διαφορετικά τα πράγματα!


Οπωσδήποτε δεν μπορώ να αντικρούσω τέτοια απάντηση . Αλλά και εγώ ζηλεύω άτομα που έχουν κουζίνες σαν την παρακάτω
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/3446275/Mie...-PureLine.html (+ ένα 500 αράκι εξτρά για τετραμηνιαίους λογαριασμούς δεη ). 
Τι να πω και εγώ ο φουκαριάρης που δεν έχω ούτε κουζίνα να δουλέψω !! :Lol:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φτάσαμε και στους 165C με 6Χ50W και 6Χ80W .
IMG_20180902_122319.jpgIMG_20180902_121129.jpgIMG_20180902_122350.jpgIMG_20180826_122830.jpg
Η προσθήκη 6Χ80W ανέβασε την θερμοκρασία σε 45C επιπλέον. (από 120C όπως περιγράφεται στο #34) . Αν το πάρουμε σταθερά αναλογικά τότε με 12Χ80W πάνελ ίσως ξεπεράσει τους 200C . 
Την επόμενη φορά σερβίρουμε νουα με μανιτάρια γιαυτό να έχετε μαζί σας μαχαιροπίρουνα και αλατοπίπερο.  :Biggrin: 
Οι δοκιμές δεν συμπεριλαμβάνουν και τα αναλώσιμα προς ψήσιμο , και εκεί ίσως επηρεαστούν και πάλι οι μετρήσεις / αποδόσεις / καθυστερήσεις απόδοσης θερμοκρασίας κτλ . Αυτά για να έχουμε μια γενική εικόνα τι να περιμένουμε από την απευθείας σύνδεση φ/β χωρίς μπαταρίες και ινβέρτερ.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Φίλε Πέτρο, επειδή παρακολουθώ -όσο μπορώ- το θέμα, μου γεννήθηκε η απορία.
Εάν συνδέσουμε ίδιας επιφάνειας-βάρους-ευκολία εγκατάστασης-αξίας χρηματικής φ/β πάνελ και πάνελ ηλ/θερμ. με το ίδιο μπόϊλερ, ποιο από τα δύο θα έχει μεγαλύτερη απόδοση σε κάποιο μετρημένο χρονικό διάστημα;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φυσικά του ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνου θα υπερέχει για καλοκαίρι , αφού και ένα μαύρο βαρέλι στην ταράτσα μια χαρά απόδοση θα έχει . Η έρευνα όμως για περίοδο χειμώνα ίσως αλλάξει κάποια δεδομένα / μειονεκτήματα του ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα όπου την νύκτα έχεις αντιστροφή απόδοσης και κρύο νερό την επομένη το πρωί , ενώ με φ/β και λόγω εσωτερικής κάλυψης του μπόιλερ εντός οικίας ίσως να είναι και καλύτερα .

----------


## nyannaco

> Φυσικά του ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνου θα υπερέχει για καλοκαίρι , αφού και ένα μαύρο βαρέλι στην ταράτσα μια χαρά απόδοση θα έχει . Η έρευνα όμως για περίοδο χειμώνα ίσως αλλάξει κάποια δεδομένα / μειονεκτήματα του ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα όπου *την νύκτα έχεις αντιστροφή απόδοσης* και κρύο νερό την επομένη το πρωί , ενώ με φ/β και λόγω εσωτερικής κάλυψης του μπόιλερ εντός οικίας ίσως να είναι και καλύτερα .


Από πού προκύπτει αυτό; Ο τυπικός ηλιακός φυσικής κυκλοφορίας ΔΕΝ έχει κυκλοφορία στο κλειστό κύκλωμα όταν η οερμοκρασία των συυλλεκτών είναι χαμηλότερη εκείνης του νερού στο δοχείο, γιατί το ζεστό νερό είναι ήδη ψηλότερα.

----------


## nyannaco

> Φίλε Πέτρο, επειδή παρακολουθώ -όσο μπορώ- το θέμα, μου γεννήθηκε η απορία.
> Εάν συνδέσουμε ίδιας επιφάνειας-βάρους-ευκολία εγκατάστασης-αξίας χρηματικής φ/β πάνελ και πάνελ ηλ/θερμ. με το ίδιο μπόϊλερ, ποιο από τα δύο θα έχει μεγαλύτερη απόδοση σε κάποιο μετρημένο χρονικό διάστημα;


Ίδιας επιφάνειας-βάρους-ευκολία εγκατάστασης-αξίας χρηματικής δεν θα είναι ποτέ, γιατί μιλάμε για τελείως διαφορετικά πράγματα. Μπορείς να διαλέξεις μία παράμετρο και να την κρατήσεις κοινή, οι υπόλοιπες θα διαφοροποιούνται.
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι μιλάμε για ίση χρηματική αξία (αφού εκεί καταλήγουν όλα), το πάνελ ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα κερδίζει κατά κράτος! Έχει τριπλάσιο βαθμό απόδοσης (τυπικά, 20% για το φ/β και τουλάχιστον 60% για το η/θ) και μικρότερο κόστος κατασκευής, και ως εκ τούτου πολύ μικρότερο κόστος ανά W εγκατεστημένης ισχύος.
Δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο ότι η αγορά είναι γεμάτη η/θ δεκαετίες τώρα, αλλά πουθενά δεν χρησιμοποιούνται φ/β για παραγωγή ΖΝΧ.

----------

vasilimertzani (04-09-18)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εάν φανταστούμε έναν ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα χωρίς τον καθρέφτη , στο μπόιλερ το καλοκαίρι μπορεί να αναπτύξει 40-50 βαθμούς θερμοκρασία μόνο της έκθεσης του μπόιλερ στον ήλιο . Το ίδιο αντίστροφο αποτέλεσμα θα έχουμε και τον χειμώνα , άσχετα από το αν υπάρχει κλειστό κύκλωμα ή καθρέφτης όσο καλή μόνωση και να έχει το μπόιλερ.
Προτείνω μια ψηφοφορία για το πόσοι έχουν στην διάρκεια χειμώνα ζεστό νερό και το πρωί (το βλέπω για 1% στην καλύτερη περίπτωση και ποιότητας ηλιακού).  :Lol:

----------


## nyannaco

Πέτρο, φοβάμαι ότι ανακατεύουμε διαφορετικά πράγματα τώρα, και εάν πηδάμε από το ένα στο άλλο, δεν θα βγει ποτέ άκρη για τίποτα.
Η κουβέντα αφορούσε το ποιός είναι πιο αποδοτικός τρόπος εκμετάλλευσης της ηλιακής ενέργειας (μεταξύ φ/β και κατόπτρου η/θ) για την παραγωγή ΖΝΧ.
Άλλο θέμα η απόδοση των συστημάτων στην "παραγωγή" ενέργειας, για την οποία μιλάμε, και άλλο οι θερμικές απώλειες από το δοχείο αποθήκευσης! Εφόσον χρησιμοποιούμε το ίδιο δοχείο στο ίδιο περιβάλλον, αυτές θα είναι οι ίδιες, είτε χρησιμποιούμε φ/β είτε ηλιακούς συλλέκτες. 

Σημείωση: Τα εισαγωγικά στην "παραγωγή" έχουν να κάνουν με το γεγονός ότι στην πραγματικότητα δεν παράγουμε ενέργεια, αλλά απλά μετατρέπουμε σε άλλη μορφή. Ως γνωστόν, η ενέργεια ούτε παράγεται, ούτε καταστρέφεται.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Νίκο τα ανέφερα "όλα" γιατί σκέφτηκα πχ να έχεις ένα μπόϊλερ διπλής-τριπλής ενέργειας στο υπόγειο και να θέλεις να προσθέσεις έναν ηλιακό με τις σωληνώσεις του μέχρι τη στέγη, ίσως τους κυκλοφορητές, τις απώλειες στις διαδρομές, τη συντήρηση και την παγωνιά του χειμώνα, απέναντι σε ένα φ/β και μερικά μέτρα καλώδιο.
Αλλά εφόσον είναι τόσο μεγάλες οι διαφορές απόδοσης, άρα δεν αξίζει κανείς να υπολογίσει τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Επειδή γίνονται αναφορές "παγίδα" με την ορολογία ως "ΖΝΧ " (προκειμένου προφανώς να βγουν "άχρηστα" τα φ/β). Αν και αποφεύγεται η κύρια αποδοχή ότι ένα φ/β γέρνει σε ηλεκτρικές αποδόσεις και όχι σε θερμικές . Και όμως έχουν και θερμικές ιδιότητες πέρα από τις ηλεκτρικές .
http://www.renevol.gr/ybridiko-fotob...ermiko-plaisio




> Τα Φωτοβολταϊκά (PV) ως ημιαγωγοί έχουν ένα μειονέκτημα: η πτώση της απόδοσης λόγω της θερμοκρασίας. Στην Ελλάδα σε μια ημέρα ενός καλοκαιριού, όταν θα περίμενε κανείς τα φωτοβολταϊκά να παράγουν στην μέγιστη ισχύ, *οι θερμοκρασίες του πλαισίου μπορούν να φτάσουν και πάνω από 80 ° C.* Στη θερμοκρασία αυτή ένα μέσο ΦΒ σύστημα θα εργάζετε μόνο στο 75%  περίπου της βέλτιστης απόδοσης του.


Δεν κολλάμε και τίποτα αλουμινένια παγούρια πίσω από τα φ/β , για να μην μου κλαίγεστε μετά περί ζνχ ?

----------


## nyannaco

Πέτρο, καμμία παγίδα, και καμμία προσπάθεια να βγουν άχρηστα τα φ/β.
Εγινε μία συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση στο #42, και απάντάω σε αυτήν, οτι προκειμένου για παραγωγή ΖΝΧ (αφού αυτό αφορούσε η ερώτηση) τα φ/β υπολείπονται πολύ των κλασσικών ηλιακών συλλεκτών.
Τα φ/β όμως δεν προορίζονται για τέτοια χρήση. Προορίζονται για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, και όχι θερμότητας, και σε αυτό κανείς δεν είπε ότι είναι άχρηστα, άλλωστε η ευρύτητα της χρήσης τους αποδεικνύει το αντίθετο στην πράξη.
Αλλά και σε όλο το νήμα, απ'όσο θυμλάμαι, κανείς δεν αμφισβήτησε τη χρησιμότητα των φ/β. Αυτό που συζητιέται εξ'αρχής, είναι η σκοπιμότητα ή όχι της απ'ευθείας χρήσης τους χωρίς αποθήκευση, ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αυτό που συζητιέται εξ'αρχής, είναι η σκοπιμότητα ή όχι της απ'ευθείας χρήσης τους χωρίς αποθήκευση, ή κάνω λάθος;


Επειδή υπάρχει μια αβεβαιότητα (από πλευράς μου κοστολογικά ) στην χρήση μπαταριών και inverter (για όσους ακολουθούν αυτήν την μέθοδο έναντι άλλων μεθόδων) . Ότι δηλαδή είναι μη συμφέρουσα η χρήση μπαταριών . (απαραίτητες μεν οι μπαταρίες , αλλά όχι να ρίχνουμε *υπερδιαστασιολογημένα* το βάρος των φορτίων σε αυτές *)
*Επίσης αναφέρομαι σε μερίδες ατόμων που πιθανόν να λένε π.χ. "έχω φ/β ..... αλλά πως θα αγοράσω τώρα μπαταρίες και ινβερτερ για να δουλέψω π.χ. μια κουζίνα* "
.
*Αυτά που προτείνω δίνουν μια μικρή "ανάσα" από πρόσθετα περιττά έξοδα σε τομείς κυρίως που λειτουργούν με αντιστάσεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Χρόνια πολλά , υγεία σε όλους και καλό νέο έτος .
Σήμερα 5/1/2019 ήταν η μέρα η δύσκολη που περίμενα για ένα τεστ ακόμη , συγκεκριμένα με βαριά συννεφιά / με χιόνια / σκεπασμένα σχεδόν με χιόνι πάνω στα πάνελ .
IMG_20190105_141029.jpg
Χρησιμοποίησα 2 Χ 12V πάνελ 80W παράλληλα . Πάνω σε αντίσταση 2100W 
IMG_20190105_140858.jpg
Στο βολτόμετρο 16,7V υπό φορτίο ,και στο θερμόμετρο που ακουμπά στην αντίσταση 42 C . Με καμιά 10 αριά από αυτά , φτιάχνουμε κανένα καλοριφεράκι δωματίου ή κανένα βοηθητικό ενδοδαπέδιο στα πλακάκια  ? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ4okAd3vKA
   Εντάξει μην βαράτε ....έστω καμιά κλωσσομηχανή ... ή έστω καμιά ηλεκτρική κουβέρτα  .  :Lol:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αγαπητέ Κυριακίδη,  Πόσο στοίχισαν τα 6 πάνελ των 50 w peak?


(από ερώτηση στο #21 και απάντηση στο #22 ) συμπληρωματική απάντηση .
Γενικά στα μικρά πάνελ είναι σχεδόν 1 ευρώ / Watt , αλλά στα μεγαλύτερα πάνελ υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη έκπτωση π.χ. πριν λίγο πήρα 4 Χ 24V / 280 Watt πάνελ  διαστάσεων όμως σχετικά επικίνδυνα άβολες 165 Χ 98 cm .
1.jpg
Συμφέρει οικονομικά γιατί το κάθε ένα κόστισε 125 ευρώ (καινούρια ) , οπότε βγαίνει 45 λεπτά / watt.
Αναμένονται να βγουν "μαύρες γάτες " 
2.jpg
5.jpg
Πως βγαίνουν οι ρημάδες οι κονέκτορες ? προσπάθησα με 2 πένσες να βγάλω τα καπάκια τους που φαίνονται να είναι βιδωτά αλλά δεν βγαίνουν με τπτ τα κολλήσανε άραγε? 
Διάβασα ότι αν κόψω τους κονέκτορες παύει η εγγύηση τους , τα καλώδια λέει ότι είναι μονόκλωνα 4 άρια !. Θα βρω βύσματα MC4 για να είμαι πιο άνετος .

----------


## vasilimertzani

Να μην τα βγάζεις γιατί έχουν στεγανοποιησει τον αγωγό με την μόνωση ώστε να μην περνάει υγρασία μέσα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

11.jpg12.jpg13.jpg
Δεν τα έβγαλα τελικά και βρήκα βύσματα / καλώδιο , κρίνοντας από το αγοραστό καλώδιο μοιάζει με το καλώδιο κεραίας με εξωτερική επένδυση και εσωτερική κάτι σαν τεφλόν .
Με καράφλιασε το κουτί συνδέσεων του πάνελ που είναι τίγκα σε μια αφρώδη και μαλακή σιλικόνη .
Έλεγα ότι αυτές οι προστασίες με τα βύσματα είναι απαραίτητες , αλλά για κανένα πάρκο όπου εκεί μπορεί να φτάνεις σε υψηλές τάσεις , τι τα θέλουμε εμείς οι φουκαριάρηδες . Τέλος πάντων τα έβαλα τα βύσματα για άλλο λόγο διότι σε τάση 120V που ακούμπησα κατά λάθος στα μικρά πάνελ είδα και έπαθα που έγινε το μαλλί μου σαν του Bob Marley.

----------

vasilimertzani (14-02-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σήμερα είπαμε να ξεφύγουμε από τα μονότονα περί απευθείας τροφοδοσίας αντιστάσεων με πάνελ . 
Και βρέθηκε ένα πεταμένο μοτέρ Universal με καρβουνάκια . Μάλλον από πλυντήριο ρούχων ή στεγνωτήριο .
IMG_20190320_104415.jpgIMG_20190320_104426.jpgIMG_20190320_104446.jpg
Το τροφοδοτώ και αυτό απευθείας (σύνδεση τυλίγματος ρότορα και στάτη σε σειρά ) με πάνελ 2Χ75W παράλληλα (τάση 20V ).
Η απόδοση μέτρια / το σταματάς σχεδόν με το χέρι . :Think: 
Του δίνω απευθείας από το άλλο πάνελ 1Χ280W (τάση 38V) .
To μοτέρ δεν σταματάει ούτε όταν στον άξονα το ζόρισα με μια σανίδα , και γυρίζει με πολλές στροφές (επειδή αυτά τα μοτέρ συνδέονται με τις σχετικές τροχαλίες ).
 Εμπειρικά η δύναμη του μοτέρ είναι ικανή να γυρίσει φορτίο ρούχων σε πλυντήριο (με σύνδεση του πάνελ 280W ) για τις αργές στροφές . 
Ούτε ίχνος σπινθηρισμών υπήρξε στα καρβουνάκια .

Επειδή όμως ο λόγος ύπαρξης των παραπάνω μοτέρ είναι ότι κατά την περίπτωση στυψίματος θέλουμε ομαλές στροφές σταδιακά προς τις γρήγορες . Θέλουν και τις αντίστοιχες πλακέτες συγχρονισμού οδήγησης τους .

Θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι με τα 80W η τα 50W πάνελ που έχω κατά τμήματα και κατά σειρά σύνδεσης να φτιαχτεί ένα DC πλυντήριο με χαρακτηριστικά inverter για το στύψιμο? .
Οι Arduin - άδες ετοιμάστε ανάλογα project . Προς το παρόν προσωπικά και για μένα θα το χρησιμοποιήσω για ανεμιστήρα δροσισμού (και μάλιστα με απευθείας inverter προσθέτοντας τα πάνελ ) εν όψη καύσωνα   :Tongue2:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSEKdm54HJs&t=16s
ποιοτικό μεταλλικό ζεστό νερό παντός καιρού , το 1 βαρέλι στην κουζίνα και το άλλο στο μπάνιο για άμεση απόκριση με το άνοιγμα βρύσης . Παρακολούθηση θερμοκρασίας με ψηφιακό θερμοστάτη και στα δέκατα της θερμοκρασίας.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnHiSBu7hX0

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αυτές τις μέρες οι σκέψεις είναι σε συσκευές ηλιακές μαγειρέματος σε χώρους τύπου "λουκάνικου" .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Zrxccny0iA
χμμμ καλές , αλλά είναι ακριβές , συνοδεύονται από μειονεκτήματα π.χ. και χειμώνας να είναι πρέπει να βγεις έξω με το παλτό για να μαγειρέψεις ένα λουκάνικο .
Ας κάνουμε ένα πείραμα με θερμός νερού και προθερμαντήρα αντίστασης αυτοκινήτου 
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...ninternational
ψηστης λουκανικου1.jpgψηστης λουκανικου3.jpgψηστης λουκανικου4.jpg
Την αντίσταση προθερμαντήρα την τροφοδότησα με 2 πάνελ 80W παράλληλα .
Έβαλα θερμόμετρο μέσα στο δοχείο θερμός και την αντίσταση , και τάπωσα πρόχειρα το άνοιγμα όπου ήταν το καπάκι με χαρτοπετσέτες .
Σε 3 λεπτά μέσα η θερμοκρασία έφτασε 200 βαθμούς , χάζεψα διότι εκείνην την στιγμή που το τροφοδότησα έλεγα να πάω δίπλα σε άλλο δωμάτιο να φτιάξω κανένα καφεδάκι νομίζοντας ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς θα έκανε ώρες να ανεβάσει 100 βαθμούς . 
Από το δίπλα δωμάτιο μύρισα καπνούς και το αντιλήφθηκα αμέσως και έτρεξα να διακόψω την τροφοδοσία της αντίστασης .
Στην μια από τις 3 φωτογραφίες φαίνονται οι καπνοί που δημιουργήθηκαν σε 3 λεπτά , και δεν ήταν καπνοί υποτίθεται από την χαρτοπετσέτα , αλλά από τα βύσματα κροκοδειλάκια που ήταν εντός του δοχείου θερμός και τα έλιωσε τα πλαστικά .
Μιλάμε για 200 βαθμούς κελσίου πραγματικά σε 3 λεπτά επιβεβαιώνοντας και με το χέρι εσωτερικά του δοχείου που ήταν η θερμοκρασία σκέτη "λάβα".
Θα ψήσουμε κανένα λουκάνικο εντός οικίας καταχείμωνο? (το φρόνιμο είναι να γίνει το πείραμα με μικρότερα πάνελ π.χ. ίσως 50W) καθώς δεν θέλουμε τέτοιες απότομες θερμοκρασίες τύπου ferrari / porsche , που κάνει μπίλιες μέχρι και τα "περίφημα" induction heaters. Αυτά τα ολίγα για σκέψεις .

Το μπουκάλι δοχείο με διπλά τοιχώματα κενού (αντί άλλης μόνωσης) προορίζεται για διατήρηση ζεστών ροφημάτων , πράγματι έβαλα ζεστό νερό το βράδυ και είχα ζεστό νερό την επομένη μέρα με ελάχιστη θερμοκρασιακή διαφορά. 
Τα εξωτερικά τοιχώματα στην δοκιμασία αυτή με ζεστό νερό , δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι καθόλου απώλειες θερμοκρασίας στην αίσθηση τουλάχιστον με το χέρι .
Ενώ στην δοκιμασία για χρήση ως "φουρνάκι για ζεστό αέρα " και όταν αυτή η θερμοκρασία έφτασε στους 200C τα εξωτερικά τοιχώματα έδειξαν σημαντικές απώλειες , αυτό σημαίνει ότι το συγκεκριμένο δοχείο δεν μας ικανοποιεί απόλυτα και θα χρειαστούν πρόσθετες μονώσεις εξωτερικές. 

Κρίμα που τέτοια δοχεία τα φτιάχνουν μόνο κυλινδρικά γιατί άπαξ και τα έφτιαχναν σε κύβους θα έψηνε αγριογούρουνο με ένα μικρό ποσοστό τροφοδοσίας στην αντίσταση (σε σχέση με το κατεστημένο) , που θα τροφοδοτείται με τηλεφωνικά καλώδια διαμέτρου κάτω από 0,25 άρια καλώδια ..... χαμηλότατης τάσης για μέγιστη ασφάλεια .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σήμερα ακόμη ένα τεστ drive, με το ζητούμενο να μάθω αν οι αντιστάσεις προθερμαντήρες είναι κατάλληλοι για διάρκεια χρήσης.
Τροφοδότησα με 2Χ80W πάνελ , σε καλή ηλιοφάνεια , η τάση με φορτίο στα 9V.
φουρνος1.jpg
Η θερμοκρασία έφτασε εντός δοχείου 275C , με τις εξωτερικές επιφάνειες του δοχείου να έχουν απώλειες θερμικές άνω των 150C.
φουρνος2.jpg
Κάποια στιγμή έγινε αυτό που περίμενα και φοβόμουν, είδα πτώση τάσης από 9V σε 2V στην αντίσταση .
φουρνος3.jpg
και είναι η κάτω αντίσταση που εικονίζεται πιο πάνω , διακρίνεται σε μαύρο κύκλο η φλάντζα που κάηκε και είναι διαχωριστική .

Συμπέρασμα οι αντιστάσεις αυτές δεν είναι φτιαγμένες για να λειτουργούν με άνεση σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες (στο σημείο της περιοχής φλάντζας) , ενδέχεται να είναι κατάλληλες αν γίνουν πειραματισμοί με μικρότερη τάση μαξιμουμ τροφοδότησης π.χ. από 11V που είναι η μάξιμουμ προδιαγραφή της στο να λειτουργεί , και την τροφοδοτούσα πάραυτα με 9V υπό φορτίο , μάλλον θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί με πολύ μικρότερη τάση τόση ώστε να μην πυρακτώνεται ακραία όπως δείχνει και η επάνω αντίσταση (σε λειτουργία 9V) της φωτογραφίας , με την λογική ότι δεν θέλουμε 275C αλλά αρκούν και οι μισοί βαθμοί κελσίου.
Δεν φταίω εγώ αν οι κατασκευαστές είναι ανίκανοι να μου προσφέρουν ένα δοχείο κενού με 0 απώλειες .
Δεν φταίω επίσης που δεν μπορούν να μου προσφέρουν αντίσταση που να μην μπορώ να την κάψω. :Tongue2:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αποθήκευση θερμικής ενέργειας (και ηλεκτρικής?) που δεν έχει πάντα ως βάση το νερό , αλλά το αλάτι , ενδιαφέρον.
https://ftiaksto.blogspot.com/2014/02/blog-post_6881.html
https://link.springer.com/article/10...669-011-9904-z
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LwjM-6hETE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYnH7XHmmaQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKOyaite1KI
https://axioperierga.com/ti-tha-symv...o-nero-vinteo/
Οι προφέσορες περί αλατοπίπερου αν έχουν να προσθέσουν στοιχεία , ευχαρίστως να τα ακούσουμε.

----------


## Papas00zas

Είχα δει σχέδιο σε τεχνικό βιβλίο για έναν τέτοιο σταθμό παραγωγής ρεύματος στην Καλιφόρνια με θερμοφορέα υγρό νάτριο.Η διαφορά είναι ότι αντί ατμολέβητα έχει ηλιακούς συλλέκτες όπου περνάει το νάτριο,από εκεί και μετά έχει τη κλασική διάταξη και μιλάμε πριν από 25 χρόνια οπότε δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μαγειρικό σκεύος για τεμπέληδες και τσιγκούνηδες , (κοινά μπαταχτσίδες) ή για κινήματα του "δεν πληρώνω την Δεη".
https://www.agritechstore.com/oven_f...0_lt_stainless
Ίσως και αντικατάσταση κάτω πάγκου κουζίνας για "θερμοσίφωνα" ζεστού νερού 10 λίτρων. :Tongue2: 
Άλλο η συσκευή 1,5 - 2KW και άλλο τα 650>80W.
Τι πρόβλημα είχε ο κατασκευαστής να ξεπεράσει τους 90C δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πατέντες από κομάντος αυτοκτονίας και έλλειψης χρημάτων για χρήση ηλεκτροκόλλησης στα 230V AC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kBzxWqb1SA

Πατέντες από πιο φρόνιμα παιδάκια με μπαταρία και συμπλήρωμα αλατιού σε ξεχωριστό δοχείο .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY-S1YhvNao

Καμιά πατέντα με απευθείας τα Solar panel και ψόφιες μπαταρίες ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-yJGZjS3g0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgDLHYNvJz0
Ή γίνεται λογικά μόνο με τα solar panel και το δοχείο αλατιού για να το έχουμε και λίγο Ψευτοινβέρτερ. Για αμέτρητες εξοχικές κολλήσεις όπου δεν υπάρχει ρεύμα και φράγκο. ( Ιδιοκτήτης εξοχικού και άφραγκος δεν πάει , αλλά τέλος πάντων)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και ένας συμπαθέστατος μουσάτος που αποθηκεύει ενέργεια σε κοπανιστό αέρα αντί μπαταρίες .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oc0b4aBOyBw
ραπτομηχανές / ανεμιστήρες οροφής λειτουργούν με αεροσυμπιεστές .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σκεπτικό αφυγραντήρα desiccant (non compressor mpliax) με την βοήθεια φωτοβολταικών.
Εν πρώτης (τι είναι desiccant)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9Q_7jJS4Rc
Εν 2Ης (πως κατασκευάζεται diy φίλτρο desiccant)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNhzDtI9kac
εν 3ης που βρίσκεις την πρωτογενή ύλη (αφυγραντικό)
https://www.kalochem.gr/product/2236...gel25kg,-2.5kg




> Οι κόκκοι βρίσκονται σε συσκευασίες υφασμάτινες από Τyvek, ένα υλικό που δεν σχίζεται και επιτρέπει το στέγνωμα ξανά και ξανά. Όταν οι σακούλες κορεστούν από νερό, στεγνώνουν σε φούρνο στους 100 βαθμούς Κελσίου επί 20 λεπτά περίπου και με την πόρτα λίγο ανοιχτή.


Υπάρχουν και σίλικα σε μπετόνια που τα χρησιμοποιούν ψυκτικοί για τα φίλτρα ψυκτικών κυκλωμάτων.

Με όσα είδαμε από την 1η σελίδα του θέματος (εφόσον με φωτοβολταικά μπορείς να επαναφέρεις την σίλικα στην ξηρή κατάσταση και πάλι ) μπορούν να γίνουν αυτοσχεδιασμοί για αφυγραντήρα diy. 
Αθόρυβο , και δωρεάν ενέργειας από τον ήλιο (για την νύχτα πρέπει να πλερώσεις ).

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UtNv7XTLnY
 :Liar: 
Αφορμή διάφορα βίντεο περί ζεστού νερού με δοχείο τροφίμων / προθερμαντήρα / μπαταρία και φωτοβολταικό πάνελ τσέπης . Όλα απάτες , ή αλλιώς έχεις μεν ζεστό νερό αλλά στο τέλος με την μπαταρία καπούτ.

Έκανα δοκιμές περί αυτού για ζεστό νερό , με επίσης τα ίδια υλικά εκτός την μπαταρία .
ζεστό νερό 11.JPGζεστό νερό 2.JPGζεστό νερό 3.JPG
Απλά μόνωση καλή και πάμε για τζακούζι με ζεστό νερό . :Dancing: 

Οι δοκιμές έγιναν επίτηδες με χωρίς μπαταρία 
Μένω στον 1ο όροφο πολυκατοικίας 2 όροφης , (έχω ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα , αλλά στα κρύα το να κατέβει ζεστό νερό μέχρι κάτω βγάζεις μούσια .)

Οπότε έχω 2 πάνελ 80W στην ταράτσα με 20 μέτρα καλώδιο και άλλα 2 πάνελ 80W στο μπαλκόνι δίπλα , με άλλα 15 μέτρα καλώδιο , σύνολο 4 Χ 80W πάνελ .

Ημέρα σήμερα χάλια , συννεφιές κατά τόπους μέχρι απελπισίας (έτσι το ήθελα να γίνει η δοκιμή σήμερα για δύσκολες συνθήκες που να περιγράφουν τις συνθήκες χειμώνα )
9 η ώρα πρωί , στο δοχείο έχει 18C νερό , η τάση στον προθερμαντήρα (λόγω συννεφιάς πυκνής και πτώσης τάσης στον προθερμαντήρα ) 2 - 3 V .

Ο προθερμαντήρας είναι φτιαγμένος για τάση λειτουργίας 11V (από κατασκευαστή) 

Ώρα 9.30 θερμοκρασία νερού 19,1 
ώρα 10.00 θερμοκρασία 19,7 (τάση στον προθερμαντήρα 4,7V)
ώρα 10.30 θερμοκρασία νερού 20,5C (τάση στον προθερμαντήρα 5,8V) αρχίζει να καθαρίζει ο ουρανός από τις πυκνές συννεφιές .
ώρα 11.00 θερμοκρασία νερού 21,1C , (τάση στον προθερμαντήρα 2 - 3 V ξαναπύκνωσαν τα σύννεφα )
ώρα 11.30 θερμοκρασία νερού 22C (τάση στον προθερμαντήρα 3-4 V) 
Μόνο για λίγα και ορισμένα λεπτά είχαμε πλήρη ηλιοφάνεια και έφτανε η τάση προθερμαντήρα στα 10,5V . Είχαμε όμως και φάσεις που η καταραμένη συννεφιά έφερνε πτώση τάσης 0V για αρκετά μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα !!!!

Η μόνωση όλα τα λεφτά .....
Διότι στις 4 το απόγευμα η μάξ θερμοκρασία έφτασε στους 24,1C (παρόλο τις συννεφιές και τις πιο δύσκολες συνθήκες)

Για να δω την αξιοπιστία της μόνωσης το παρακολούθησα μέχρι στις 12 η ώρα την νύχτα , η πτώση της θερμοκρασίας από 24,1 που ήταν το απόγευμα , έφτασε τώρα στους 22,9C .

Αύριο ξημερώνει άλλη μέρα και βλέπουμε πως πάει το πείραμα . Πάντως η εκτίμηση μου είναι ότι αξίζει (+ καλύτερες βελτιώσεις στην μόνωση , που η παραπάνω της φωτογραφίας είναι σκέτη προχειράντζα / ίσως διπλή μόνωση + υαλοβάμβακα στο εσωτερικό μεταξύ δοχείου και εξωτερικής μόνωσης )

Αξίζει , γιατί η κατασκευή αυτή δεν "μασάει" από χειμώνες και συννεφιές , και το ζεστό νερό θα το έχεις άμεσα στο σημείο ακριβώς που το θέλεις .

----------


## mikemtb73

Πόσα λίτρα νερό βρίσκονται εντός μόνωσης?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το δοχείο είναι σχεδόν όμοιο με αυτό , 
δοχειο 33.JPG

αλλά μικρότερο (βλέπε διαστάσεις παραπάνω φωτογραφίας με τις μονώσεις , όπου το δοχείο χωράει ίσα ίσα ακουμπώντας εσωτερικά στα τοιχώματα στις μονώσεις και ύψος μέχρι επάνω , όπου απλά την μόνωση την "φόρεσα ανάποδα καπάκι" πάνω από το δοχείο ) με το μάτι θα έλεγα κάπου 20 με 25 λίτρα .

Σήμερα ο καιρός καλύτερος , ημιδιάφανα σύννεφα νεφελώματα .
Η θερμοκρασία στο δοχείο 8.00 το πρωί (για να δω πόσες απώλειες θερμικές είχε η μόνωση από χθες το απόγευμα που ήταν στους 24,1C , την θερμοκρασία την είδα 21,8 C.
Ώρα 9.00 το πρωί 22,4c (τάση προθερμαντήρα 4,5V) 
Ώρα 9.30 το πρωί 23,5c ( τάση προθερμαντήρα 5V)
Ώρα 10.00 > 25,4C (τάση προθερμαντήρα 7,2V)
Ώρα 10.30 > 27,7C ( τάση προθερμαντήρα 7,8V) 
Ώρα 11.00 > 29,5 C ( τάση προθερμαντήρα 7,2V) 

Συνέχεια πληροφοριών μόλις τελειώσει η μέρα .... προς το παρόν μπορώ να βάλω πλύση για πλυντήριο ρούχων στα σκούρα 30C (για το τζακούζι έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα)  :Lol: 
Υπόψιν ότι τα 2 από τα 4 πάνελ που τα έβαλα στο μπαλκόνι επειδή δεν έχω βάσεις στήριξης και από πάνω τα σκιάζουν κάγκελα του μπαλκονιού , θεωρώ ότι μέχρι στιγμής συμπεράσματα είναι με 2 πάνελ και όχι με 4

Τα δε 2 πάνελ του μπαλκονιού κοιτάζουν ανατολή .
Τα δε 2 άλλα της ταράτσα κοιτάζουν νότο (άμα βάλω και άλλα 2 για να κοιτάζουν δύση πλησιάζουμε το τζακούζι)

Η θερμοκρασία περιββάλοντος εντός οικίας δεν έχει θέρμανση περίπου 18 - 19 C

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τελικά το δοχείο αναγράφει επάνω ότι είναι 14 λιτρα  :Sad: 
Ώρα 11.30 > 31,8C ( τάση προθερμαντήρα 7,2V) 
Ώρα 12.00 > 33,6C ( τάση προθερμαντήρα 7,4V) 
Ώρα 12.30 > 35,2C ( τάση προθερμαντήρα 7,3V) 
Ώρα 1.00 > 37,2C ( τάση προθερμαντήρα σκαμπανεβάσματα μεταξύ 2,8 - 7,3V) 
Ώρα 1.30 > 37,9C ( τάση προθερμαντήρα 5,5V) 
Ώρα 2.00 > 38,8C ( τάση προθερμαντήρα 3,8V)
Έχουμε "χάσει " τα 2 πάνελ του μπαλκονιού στην ανατολική πλευρά .
εκτός αυτού ο καιρός ....
συννεφια.jpg
Από αυτό το σημείο και μετά στέκεται όλο στους 38,8 δεν ανεβαίνει παραπάνω , η μόνωση στο επάνω μέρος έχει απώλειες και τις αισθάνεσαι με το χέρι (οπότε από αυτήν την θερμοκρασία και έπειτα δεν μπορεί να πάει παραπάνω) και θέλει διπλές μονώσεις ή έτοιμο εργοστασιακό καζάνι.

Πάντως πιστεύω εκτός τις πολύ δύσκολες καιρικές συνθήκες θα πρέπει ο προθερμαντήρας να τροφοδοτείται στην ονομαστική τάση συνεχώς .
Όλα τα πάνελ να βλέπουν ήλιο σε πάσα κατεύθυνση

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εστία για μπουγιουρντί (για λίγους και εκλεκτούς )
Είχα μια χαλασμένη εστία κεραμικής κουζίνας , συγκεκριμένα είχε κοπεί η αντίσταση στην αρχή της τροφοδοσίας κοντά στα κλιπς τροφοδοσίας 
Εστία για μπουγιο&#96.jpg
Την τροφοδότησα αρχικά με 2 Χ 80W πάνελ (παράλληλα 20V τάση) να δω τι παίζει.
Εστία για μπουγιο&#96.jpg
Χμ ... κοντά 50C και καθόλου πτώση τάσης (20,3V ) από τα πάνελ . Τελικά η θερμοκρασία με το συγκεκριμένο ψηφιακό (άσπρο θερμόμετρο) τερμάτισε στους 70C .
Το συμπέρασμα από δικές μου εμπειρίες είναι επαρκές με την προϋπόθεση να μπει πρώτα λαμαρίνα στρόγγυλη από αλουμίνιο , για να σταθεί το πήλινο δοχείο και κατόπιν καπάκι μονωμένο .

Βάζω για επιπλέον δοκιμή άλλα 2 χ 80W πάνελ για να πάρω τάση 40V περίπου από τα 4 πάνελ (σε σειρά )
Εστία για μπουγιο&#96.jpg
Χμμμ από τα 40V από τα πάνελ έχουμε πτώση τάσης 36V και το μηχανικό θερμόμετρο στα δεξιά κοντρολλάρει στους 105C . Χωρίς μόνωση κτλ 

Με καπέλο μόνωση ..... ατέλειωτες γεύσεις από συνταγές για μπουγιουρντί. ( όπως είναι χύμα η τοποθέτηση του πήλινου δοχείου χωρίς μόνωση συνεχίζει να διατηρείται στους 110C ) .
Τελικά η χαλασμένη εστία δεν πετάχτηκε στον κάδο και θα είναι χρήσιμη εφ όρου ζωής  :Tongue2:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η αντίσταση της εστίας είναι 24 ohm
η τάση που χρειάζεται είναι 36V (για την χύμα ανοικτή έκδοση χωρίς μόνωση)
Εστία για μπουγιο&#96.jpg
Ίσως αρκούν και μόνο 2 πάνελ με 20V με την προυπόθεση την καλή μόνωση καπάκι . Αυτά .

----------

